# Both are same species (S. maculatus)



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy the head scratcher:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Which is which Frank ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If I told you outright, it would eliminate the hundred of guesses.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> If I told you outright, it would eliminate the hundred of guesses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill let it run then


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

they sure arent its quite obviouse


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

And before anyone asks, yes they are approximately the same length, plus or minus a 1/16 or so inch TL.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

bottom = wild ?
top= tank ?

yay do i win a free mac


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

the wild one is on the bottom and the tank raised on the top. Just a guess.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

I think it is the other way around


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll go with the top one beign wild and the bottom being tank-raised.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Top = wild

Bottom = tank raised


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i believe that the bottom is wild. and the top is tank raised. due to the darker tail in the 2nd pic, and the color on the gill plate.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> Top = wild
> 
> Bottom = tank raised
> 
> ...


I think so, too.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Since both are alone in the tank,

Top=tank raised (all fins are perfect)
Bottom=wild (tail fin has some nips)


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

top=tank raised
bottom=wild caugt


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Top one -wild.
Bottom - tank raised.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

top= wild
bottom=wild


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Since both are alone in the tank,
> 
> Top=tank raised (all fins are perfect)
> Bottom=wild (tail fin has some nips)
> [snapback]1001280[/snapback]​


I agree, bottem appears to have slight regeneration on the fins, thats the only difference I can see.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looked again, the bottem maybe bigger or if they are the same length, the bottem is a little taller.
I think piranhas that grow up in the wild grow taller, then ones raised in an aquarium, thats a long shot thought, but thats all I got.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Some of you got it right, some of you got it wrong. I'll let you all know Friday. Keep guessing.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd say bottom Mac is wild by its yellow coloration on its caudal fin
And at the top should be tank raised

Alright what do i get for this?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Top=wild
Bottom=tank raised


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> fliptasciouz Posted Today, 12:06 PM
> I'd say bottom Mac is wild by its yellow coloration on its caudal fin
> And at the top should be tank raised
> 
> *Alright what do i get for this? *


What do you get for this? An opportunity to be wrong.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

bottom is tank raised, i say this cause it s alot thicker and probably got that way from being well fed (as pets usually are), the top would be wild becuase of...um...the opposite of what i just said.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

top is the wild, bottom is the tank.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

top is wild
bottom is tank raised


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the top one is thinner-wild
bottom is fatter so- tank

it is a guess what i feel confindent


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Top = tank
Bottom = Wild


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Just a guess
top =tank raised 
bottom =wild

It may be just me but the top fish seems to have a more rounded look to the head.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Maybe the background or heater behind the fish made me think that..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

it's friday, so what is it?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> it's friday, so what is it?
> [snapback]1005837[/snapback]​


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It certainly is Friday. And I will post the answer just before MIDNIGHT.

j/k. Just allowing the last few stragglers in before I finalize this.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

T: Wild
B: tank raised.


----------

